# Aufruesten oder Neu?



## Cecile Etter (21. Januar 2005)

Aufruesten oder Neu und mit altem System vernetzen? #5


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Viel ist hier zu dem Thema schon zu finden...und ich blick statt besser immer weniger durch.Leider gibt es in meiner Gegend sehr weitherum kein Fachmensch..Nun hoff ich hier auf Rat.
Was ich habe:
AMD Athlon XP 1700 CPU (1470MHz?)
Acorp K7MM(8365-688B SystemVIA VT?)
32MB Graka S3 pro Savage
256SDRam Memory
Bios Phoenix 6.00PG
windows 2000prof. SP4+alle updates

Damit machen moechte ich:
Bildbearbeitung,nicht nur Photoshop/Illustr.und flash
sondern auch 3D progs und
Brennen von Avis usw. (fuer TV Qualitaet)
auf Video CD und DVD

Das Problem:
Ich habe ziemlich viele PC-Abstuerze,oft kenne ich die Ursache nicht.
Ich bekomme haeufig-etwa wenn ich viele frames im Photoshop offen habe oder male und jeder Pinselstrich protokolliert wird-ich haette nicht genug RAM.Manchmal wird mir meine ganze Arbeit auch ohne Vorwarnung weggeputzt.
Ich kann 3D progs entweder gar nicht installieren (PC Absturz) oder nicht zum funktionieren bringen,ebenso Videoschnittprogs

Diagnose?Falsche Graka.Zuwenig RAM?

Jetzt habe ich mir von Infineon 512SDRam 133PC bestellt und hoff,das dies nicht falsch war?
Als Graka wurde mir eine
NVidia Geforce FX 5200 empfohlen (128 oder 256MB?)
FRAGE: laeuft die ueberhaupt auf meinem SDRam System
Oder braeuchte ich zusaetzlich ein anderes mainboard?
welches?
Wenn ich mich fuer ein neues System entscheiden muesste und z.B. ein Komplettding waehlen wuerde wie
AMD Athlon 64 32oo+ S754Box mit obengenannter Graka und IGiga DDRam (was genau waere empfehlenswert?)

koennte ich dann den altem mit neuem PC und 2.Monitor so vernetzen,dass ich Dateien problemlos hin und her schieben koennte.Koennte ich dann mein windows 2000 kopieren und auf dem Neuen als Betriebssystem installieren (brauchts das wenn die Systeme vernetzt sind?

Meine Ueberlegung ist die,dass ich fuer meinen alten PC kaum mehr Geld kriegen wuerde,aber mit zwei PC arbeiten waere prima.z.B. auf dem Alten eine LernCD oder PDF Tut. laufen lassen und auf dem Neuen direct umsetzen. od.Rendern und gleichzeitig arbeiten..

Ich habe Angst vor Fehlern(Fehlkauf)in meiner Ahnungslosigkeit und wuerde gerne Eure Meinung lesen.

Danke schon mal fuer's lesen und freundlichen Gruss


----------



## Alex Duschek (21. Januar 2005)

1. Auf keinen Fall eine FX5200 kaufen,die ist ihr Geld nicht wert 
2. Bei Bildbearbeitung und dergleichen sind 512 MB Ram Minimum,eher 1 Gigabyte sogar empfehlenswert 
3. Wenn du aufrüstet,kauf den Sockel 939 und nicht 754,weil der 939er noch weiterentwickelt wird und außerdem kannst du dort DualChannel Ram benutzen 
4. Von diesem Mainboard hab ich noch nie was gehört,aber so ein Spezi bin ich da auch wieder nicht.Solltest du aufrüsten,muss es auf jeden Fall ein neues sein 
5. Die Rambestellung ... naja ...wenn du keinen neuen Prozessor und Mainboard kaufst,dann kannst du den Ram verwenden,allerdings wird er auf aktuellen MB's nicht laufen,da wirst du Ersatz kaufen müssen


----------



## ppb (22. Januar 2005)

Ich empfehle dir Neu. 
Dein Vorschlag mit dem AMD 64 3200+ ist eigentlich sehr gut. Schau dir aber auch Systeme mit eine P4 an. P4 sind Ideal für Workstations. Und was die Graka betrifft, gebe ich Ruud Van vollkommen recht. 
Da Empfehle ich etwas in der Richtung wie Radeon 9600XT mit 256MB. 
Es hängt vorallem auch damit zusammen wivieldu bereit bist auszugeben.  

Meine Meinung: AMD -> genial zum Gamen... (haben im Gamen momentan auf jeden Fall die Nase vorn)   Intel Pentium -> genial für Workstation (Bsp. Schneller in Renderprogrammen wie 3dsMax, Cinema 4D,... aber auch Photoshop usw.)

DDR2 Ram: Hmm Teuer aber nicht unbedingt schneller http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/arbeitsspeicher_chips/2005/ddr1_ddr2/

MFG PPB


----------



## Cecile Etter (22. Januar 2005)

hi,danke schon mal..ich rueck der Entscheidung schon deutlich naeher 
bleibt aber noch ein wenig bei der Stange..noch ist nicht alles klar.
Also:Geld hab ich genau genommen ueberhaupt nicht und muss konstant Wunder vollbringen..
Die erwaehnten progs kann ich mir alle nicht als Vollversion leisten und muss  mit freeware/Demos Akkrobatenleistungen vollbringen.
Entscheidung:wenn ich noch so ein Jahr Geduld hab,krieg ich einen Pentium 4 geschenkt.Aber auch AMD 64-Preise werden dann im Keller sein..
Dass ich einen Plan habe ist aber doch wichtig um jetzt zwar weitermachen zu koennen,aber ohne Investitionen,die ich nachher nicht mehr brauchen kann.
Die wichtigste noch offene Frage ist also,ob ich spaeter mein jetztiges System problemlos mit P4 oder AMD vernetzen kann und wie genau.
Offenbar habe ich einen AGP slot.
Vorerst habe ich das Angebot fuer 100 Euro diese zusaetzlichen 512SDRam und eine nVidia 64 DDR AGP (genauere Angaben dazu hab ich noch nicht).+der Mensch montiert die Dinger so,dass es erstmal .(Bei meiner Ahnungslosigkeit nicht unwichtig!)
Weitere Fage waerebiger Mensch sagt,ich koenne zwei Monitore anschliessen.Das macht aber nur Sinn,wenn ich zwei verschiedene Anwendungen laufen lassen kann.Also auf dem kleinen z.B. ein PDF auf Acrobat Reader und auf dem groesseren z.B. Blender.Oder eine LernCD und..
Ginge das denn gleichzeitig mit meinem jetztigen System?
Ausgeguckt hab ich mir einen 22''Belinea-Monitor .Superding fuer rund 100Euro.Geht der mit meiner Ausruestung?
Sonst muss der auch warten..
Auf jedenfall Danke fuer Eure freundliche Aufmerksamkeit:cecile


----------



## chmee (22. Januar 2005)

@cecille
Zu Deinem ersten Thread:
1. Das mit der Vernetzung ist grundsätzlich kein Problem..
2. GraKa : Es gibt viele Bessere als die FX5200. Aber für sie spricht der günstige Preis, ~50€ . Und wenn man kein/kaum Geld hat, ist sie OK. 
3. Windows muss  bei Wechsel des Mainboard neu installiert werden. Rüberkopieren geht auch nicht. Und Ja. Du brauchst auf jedem Rechner ne eigen Win Installation. 

zum zweiten Thread:
1. Wunder gibt es immer wieder 
2. Vernetzung : Netzwerkanschluß am Rechner, zB 100MBit, 1GBit. Auf neuen Boards ist sowas Onboard. Dazu 2 x RJ45-Cat5-Kabel(5m~10€)  und ein 4PortSwitch(~20€). Wenn Du über DSL ins Netz gehst, dann schau Dich um nach nem DSL-Router wie SMC 7004VBR, preiswert und das ganze Netz kann unproblematisch ins I-Net.
3. Das mit dem 2. Monitor geht grundsätzlich. Voraussetzung sind 2 Monitor-Anschlüsse, die am besten auf einer GraKa sind. 2GraKas einbauen ist Mumpitz.
4. Der Monitor geht. Mein Belinea hält schon 6 Jahre. Das gleiche Modell ist bei nem Kumpel nach 2 Jahren zerraucht. Wie sind die Daten des Belinea22" ? KHz/Hz ?
5.  Programme wie Photoshop machen auf 2 Bildschirmen richtig Spass 

mfg chmee

p.s.: Es gibt gewisse Wünsche, die ein Computerfreak hat-->Rechner erfüllen sie alle, wenn sie nur mehr als 2000€ kosten..Du bekommst auch für 800,- einen Komplett-Rechner, der mehr als genug Puder unter der Haube hat..Deinen alten Rechner wird auch ein 450,-System zerlegen


----------



## Cecile Etter (22. Januar 2005)

danke! 
die  Daten des Belinea prof 22''High-End 108080 sind:
0,24mm Diamondrot NF/2048x1536/Videobandbreite 320Mhz/
5BNC D-SUB 15pin/max.horiz. 121Khz/max vertik.160 Khz TCO'99
waere super,wenn das ginge!
einiges an Deinen Ausfuehrungen hab ich nicht verstanden:
was heissst:Rueckkopieren?
die FX 5200 geht jetzt noch nicht auf meinem alten System,oder?
zerraucht?Jesses!wie,was?
vernetzt wird mein alter Rechner nicht zerlegt?


----------



## chmee (22. Januar 2005)

Rüberkopieren der bestehenden Win-Installation auf den neuen Rechner geht nicht. 
Jesses!  Alter Schwede, ich hab mich grad nicht mehr halten können vor Lachen 
Ich habe nen Belinea17" an meinem alten Rechner, wie  gesagt, bei mir läuft der immer noch. und
bei nem Freund ist der Gleiche nach 2 Jahren eben kaputt gegangen..
 Du Wundertüte des Humors  Du hast zuviel Cohen-Brüder-Filme gesehen... 
Wenn Du auf Deinem alten Rechner nen AGP-Port  hast, geht die FX5200.. Die Grafikkarte
wird aller Voraussicht nach von Deinem Prozessor ausgebremst. 
-- Aber in einem Rechner wird immer etwas von etwas Anderem ausgebremst --
-- Das sind die Spielefreaks, die darauf ganz besonders achten --

Cecille, Du Meister der witzigen Schneide. Zumindest hast Du mit Deiner letzten Antwort meinem
Tag nen super Anstrich gegeben. Werde jetzt "Enter Sandman" in ne Weird Al Yankowicz-Version
umarbeiten. 

mfg chmee

p.s.: Der Monitor hört sich richtig gut an  Kaufempfehlung von mir 
Vertikalfrequenz sind Hz, nicht KHz


----------



## Cecile Etter (23. Januar 2005)

Ich danke Euch recht herzlich.Fuehle mich jetzt richtig gut mit meinem Plan.
Besagter Mensch hat mir nun eine andere Graka angeboten.Eine Ati Radeon 9200 TV -out mit 128MB DDRam.
Bin schon stundenlang im Netz rumgehoppelt,um rauszufinden ob sie Open GL unterstuetzt..steht nirgendwo dabei;muesste aber eigentlich.Ob das zusammen haengt,wenn da steht Vertikalfrequenz 85Mhz und der Monitor 160Hz?
Und mein Netzteil scheint max.200Watt zu haben...
Also ich nehm mal an,dass die Karte funktioniert und schneller als die 3S,aber vorlauefig halt vielleicht wesentlich langsam als sie koennte.Sonst keine Probleme zu erwarten? wird nicht wegen evt. mangelhafter Kuehlung gebraetelt.Zerlegt wird nix?
Startschuss? ;o)
PS.ich hab kein TV aber gewisse Abzockermaterialschlachter erinnern an solche Brueder.


----------



## chmee (23. Januar 2005)

Alle Geforce-Nividias und Radeon-ATIs haben OpenGL, also keine Sorge 
Und auf  jeden Fall schneller als Deine S3 (Lumpenkarte).  Kein Gebrätsel, Kein Zerlegen !

Startschuss ! 

- Und die ATI-Wahl ist sofern besser, als das sie weniger Leistung benötigt, also Dein
Netzteil reichen "sollte".
- Kauf Dir noch n Bissel RAM, mit 256MB macht das nicht wirklich Spaß.
Kannst 512MB-SD-133 schon ab 30EUR bekommen. zB bei: http://www.1deins.de
- Achja, wenn Dein Windows schon länger nicht gesäubert wurde, empfehle ich Dir,
bei Rechner-Neuzusammenstellung Windows grundsätzlich neu raufzuspielen. Ich
erneuere mein Win spätestens alle 12 Monate..Treiberleichen, System-Bibliotheken,
all der Mumpitz, der irgendwann beim deinstallieren liegen geblieben ist muss wech  !
Frühjahrsputz sozusagen 

mfg chmee


----------



## Cecile Etter (23. Januar 2005)

Jo,die RAMs hab ich doch schon gekauft.Und jetzt aber gehts los mit rammeln,an den Kragen diesen Progs.
Erledigt DIESES Problem.Thanx


----------



## Cecile Etter (11. März 2005)

Hiilfe!chmee junger Schwede?
PC raucht nicht aber meine Birne.
Der 40 kg Monitor ist angekommen,angeschlossen laeuft.Macht beim Stromanschalten einen MordskrrrkGeraeusch(?),dann allles gut.
Mit dem neuen 512MB SDRAM,PC133 Riegel hingegen gar nicht. PC Absturz.Der Riegel wurde aber erkannt und die gesammt Rams standen korrekt dort.Nahm den Riegel wieder raus.PC stüryt nicht mehr ab meldet mich aber nur noch im standardmässigenProfil des Systems an.

Was schief ging mit den RAM,verstehe ich nicht.Ich gehe erst mal davon aus,dass ich eine Megadusselei verbrochen habe.Ich muesste irgendwo (wo?) eine sehr genaue Beschreibung finden,wie man korrekt RAMs hinzufuegt,um evt. daraus schliessen zu koennen,was ich falsch gemacht habe.
2.Moeglichkeit,dass der Riegel irgendwie nicht passt.
Welche(weiter oben nicht schon erwähnten) Angaben brauchts,um das festzustellen?
3. dass der Riegel defekt ist?
.
Nachtrag..bei der Bestellung des Riegels stand CAS Latency CL3,was richtig gewesen wäre,auf dem Riegel selbst aber winzig CL2.  Hab ich nicht kappiert.Der Händler hat Umtausch angeboten.Mein Desaster ist immer noch unverändert.Keine brauchbaren Antworten aus dem Internet.Uff


----------

